
United Airlines gives hacker free flights and reward miles for finding - ScottWRobinson
http://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-friday-edition-1.3157925/united-airlines-gives-hacker-free-flights-and-reward-miles-for-finding-flaws-1.3158110
======
greenyoda
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9895694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9895694)

------
dang
Please check HN Search (at the bottom of most HN pages) for duplicates before
posting.

A small number of reposts is ok if a story hasn't had significant attention on
HN within the last year or so. If it has, though, then it's a duplicate.
Please don't post those.

